# Best Graphic Cards Under 10,000rs



## online2naveen (Mar 2, 2009)

hi,
 i am going to buy a graphic card.plase suggest me a graphic card under 10,000 rs. my configuration are intel core2quad 6600,intel DG31PR,4 GB DDR 2 RAM,500 GB Seegate HDD.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

Geforce 9800gt or ati  HD4870


----------



## desiibond (Mar 2, 2009)

Palit HD4850 for 8.1k


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Mar 2, 2009)

PALiT HD4850


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 2, 2009)

Go for Palit HD 4850 Sonic or ATi HD 4850 or RX1950 PRO. It all comes near 10k.


----------

